# TimLA:1000 post dalla California!



## Elisa68

Bravissimo Tim! 

I tuoi post sono sempre simpatici ed accurati.

Continua così.


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Tim! Fai sempre domande interessanti e aggiungi sempre un tocco di umorismo. Vorrei avere una classe in cui tutti gli studenti fossero motivati come te 

Carlo


----------



## ElaineG

Thank you for everything, Tim.  Your willingness to help and your enthusiasm are notable indeed (and that was a fast 1000  ).


----------



## Alfry

Grande Tim...
If you didn't stick around WR it would be a worse place.

Grazie di tutto


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Tim!  Ho imparato molto dai tuoi post!

Elisabetta


----------



## combustion

TIIIIIIIIIIM!
Congratulation from the OC...
Comb!


----------



## lsp

Nice work, here, Tim. I learn a lot about both English and Italian when you join a thread!

Here's a quote in honor of your milestone...
_Vizzini: Let me put it this way. Have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates? 
Westley: Yes. 
Vizzini: Morons._


----------



## DesertCat

Excellent job, Tim.  I'm even learning rap from you.


----------



## Saoul

C I A O T I M !

What can I say...
Me, Frederick, the Monster,
Frau Blucher, Inga, Inspektor Kampf,
MY UNEXISTING HUMP,
Abby (Normal)...
THE DARK SIDE 
(cookies everywhere here!)

WE ALL CONGRATULATE FOR YOUR 1.000 POSTS​P.S. Sorry pal, I'm late, but I just saw now! Here's a glass of Brunello di Montalcino, for you!​​


----------



## shamblesuk

Congrats Tim from this side of the 'stagno'.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## winnie

As usual I'm late, tragically late   nevertheless I'm hoping you will gracefully accept my congratulation for everything you've done. Please go on this way!


----------



## TimLA

I didn't realize this was here...today is the first time I saw it.
I cannot thank you enough for your kind words...all of you have helped me infinitely more that I might ever contribute.
Mi avete commosso...
Grazie mille
Tim


----------



## Necsus

Be' Tim, neanch'io sapevo di questo thread, ma dal momento che tu l'hai visto solo oggi, faccio ancora in tempo:

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!*​


----------



## fran06

Ooooooooops....forse è meglio se aspetto i 2000  

Nel frattempo un grazie di tutto cuore per il tuo aiuto!!  
Sei un insegante fantastico ed un allievo dalle capacità sbalorditive!!

Non smettere mai di ricercare gli zeri !!!


----------

